

Scuttle - Anonymous hangouts for co-workers - mattermill
http://scuttle.in

======
jakiestfu
Might want to wrangle the HTML formatting before it becomes too unwieldy! This
looks great. Would be nice to know how our messages are secured, as well.

~~~
bentona
It's a little cleaner in our ERB files :)

Your messages will only be visible to others who have signed up at your
company. We won't be storing your company email, so it's impossible for us (or
anyone) to correlate your messages to who wrote them. We'll allow you to store
a personal email along with your account, but we'll leave securing/anonymizing
that up to you.

